# Gas Range in Kitchen



## jar546 (Nov 27, 2012)

The manufacturer does not require a dedicated circuit, nor does it specify anything other than 120v receptacle.  Can the receptacle for the gas range in a kitchen be fed from one of the 15A receptacles in the dining room next to it?

State your case and code section whether IRC or NEC.  Preferably NEC


----------



## gfretwell (Nov 28, 2012)

Why not supply it from one of the small appliance circuits? 210.52(B)(2) exception 2



> Exception No. 2:  Receptacles installed to provide power for supplemental equipment and lighting on gas-fired ranges, ovens, or counter-mounted cooking units.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 28, 2012)

gfretwell said:
			
		

> Why not supply it from one of the small appliance circuits? 210.52(B)(2) exception 2


yes, but that's not the question


----------



## Dennis (Nov 28, 2012)

Since the range is not a counter top receptacle then I see no reason that it cannot be connected to a lighting or recep. circuit.  I would say that 210.52(B)(1) calls out where the 20 amp circuit is required. I guess one can argue that the recep. behind the appliance is wall space but I say NOT based on 210.52(A)(2)


----------



## north star (Nov 28, 2012)

*= =*

Will the dual use of the circuit in the Dining Room violate the

intent of Article 408.4, `08 NEC?  [ i.e. - Dining Room & Gas

Stove ONLY !  ]

*= =*


----------



## codeworks (Nov 28, 2012)

you can per 250.52 (B)(2)  exception,  2008 NEC, from small appliacne branch circuits


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 28, 2012)

I would agree with Dennis in that the gas range outlet is not a required counter outlet and that it could be fed by another circuit if needed, based off 210.52 (a)(2).

exception #2 allows gas fired appliances to be on the required two branch circuits.

pc1


----------



## ICE (Nov 28, 2012)

Deleted....didn't make any sense.


----------



## gfretwell (Nov 28, 2012)

I agree that there is nothing to keep you from putting the stove on with the dining room. The flaw in the original question is the "15A receptacle". A receptacle in the dining room is a small appliance circuit and it needs to be 20a.



> (B) Small Appliances.(1) Receptacle Outlets Served. In the kitchen, pantry, breakfast room, _*dining room,*_ or similar area of a dwelling unit, the two or more 20-ampere small-appliance branch circuits required by 210.11©(1) shall serve all wall and floor receptacle outlets covered by 210.52(A), all countertop outlets covered by 210.52©, and receptacle outlets for refrigeration equipment.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Nov 28, 2012)

gfretwell said:
			
		

> I agree that there is nothing to keep you from putting the stove on with the dining room. The flaw in the original question is the "15A receptacle". A receptacle in the dining room is a small appliance circuit and it needs to be 20a.


There are also 15 amp general purpose branch circuits in the dinning room.


----------



## gfretwell (Nov 28, 2012)

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> There are also 15 amp general purpose branch circuits in the dinning room.


... not legally. 210.52(B)(1) says "shall serve all wall and floor receptacle outlets".

I suppose if you set the Wayback machine to the Reagan administration and enforce the 1987 code you can hook that stove up anyplace you want but since 1990 the 20a S/A circuits are required in the dining room (along with all of those other "foody" rooms)


----------



## Dennis (Nov 28, 2012)

gfretwell said:
			
		

> ... not legally. 210.52(B)(1) says "shall serve all wall and floor receptacle outlets".I suppose if you set the Wayback machine to the Reagan administration and enforce the 1987 code you can hook that stove up anyplace you want but since 1990 the 20a S/A circuits are required in the dining room (along with all of those other "foody" rooms)


Well not receptacle circuits but there are lighting circuit in dining areas that are 15 amp.  I didn't catch that the OP was using the receptacles in the dining room.  I am hoping that the dining room is 20 amp.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 28, 2012)

I do not enforce electrical but a dedicated circuit to run a digital clock, a timer and maybe a door lock when on a cleaning cycle sounds a little overboard to me


----------



## ICE (Nov 28, 2012)

15 amp receptacles are allowed on a 20 amp circuit.


----------



## 97catintenn (Nov 28, 2012)

plural being the key there...Where two or more receptacles are on a 20amp circuit then you can use a 15a recp.

NEC 210.21(B)(3) Receptacle Ratings. Where connected to a branch circuit

supplying two or more receptacles or outlets, receptacle

ratings shall conform to the values listed in Table

210.21(B)(3), or where larger than 50 amperes, the receptacle

rating shall not be less than the branch-circuit rating.


----------



## ICE (Nov 28, 2012)

97catintenn said:
			
		

> plural being the key there...Where two or more receptacles are on a 20amp circuit then you can use a 15a recp. NEC 210.21(B)(3) Receptacle Ratings. Where connected to a branch circuit
> 
> supplying two or more receptacles or outlets, receptacle
> 
> ...


Right you are and one can have a 15 amp circuit in the dining room if it supplies a switched receptacle.


----------



## 97catintenn (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah, if you don't have a light in the room~

Are you referring to 210.70(A)(1) Exception No. 1: In other than kitchens and bathrooms,

one or more receptacles controlled by a wall switch shall

be permitted in lieu of lighting outlets.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 28, 2012)

97catintenn said:
			
		

> Yeah, if you don't have a light in the room~Are you referring to 210.70(A)(1) Exception No. 1: In other than kitchens and bathrooms,
> 
> one or more receptacles controlled by a wall switch shall
> 
> be permitted in lieu of lighting outlets.


I believe he is referring to 210.52(B)(1) exception 1 which takes you to 210.70(A)(1)

And yes but I also believe that switched outlet will not be included in the receptacle spacing of the room.  That receptacle must be in addition to....


----------



## gfretwell (Nov 29, 2012)

In my patch a receptacle in a dining room will be on a small appliance circuit, switched or not. 210.52(B) says "all wall and floor receptacle outlets"

If he is saying he is hitting the 15a for the ceiling light ... rock on. I don't see the violation.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes 210.52(B) states all receptacles but it states all receptacles covered in 210.52(A) etc.

(1) Receptacle Outlets Served. In the kitchen, pantry, breakfast room, dining room, or similar area of a dwelling unit, the two or more 20-ampere small-appliance branch

circuits required by 210.11©(1) *shall serve all wall and floor receptacle outlets covered by 210.52(A)*, all countertop outlets covered by 210.52©, and receptacle outlets for

refrigeration equipment.

Look at the exception as I respectfully disagree however it will probably never be a safety issue.



> Exception No. 1: *In addition to the required receptacles specified by 210.52,* switched receptacles supplied from a general-purpose branch circuit as defined in 210.70(A)(1), Exception No. 1, shall be permitted.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Nov 29, 2012)

Where I see a problem as written, "shall serve all wall and floor receptacle outlets covered by210.52(A)," if you look at 210.52(A) it lists general provisions and lists every room in the house and then tells you install in accordance with general provisions.

What outlets are covered by 210.52(A)?

(1) Receptacle Outlets Served. In the kitchen, pantry, breakfast room, dining room, or similar area of a dwelling unit, the two or more 20-ampere small-appliance branch circuits required by 210.11©(1) shall serve all wall and floor receptacle outlets covered by 210.52(A), all counter-top outlets covered by 210.52©, and receptacle outlets for refrigeration equipment.

Exception No. 1: In addition to the required receptacles specified by 210.52, switched receptacles supplied from a general-purpose branch circuit as defined in 210.70(A)(1), Exception No. 1, shall be permitted.

Exception No. 2: The receptacle outlet for refrigeration equipment shall be permitted to be supplied from an individual branch circuit rated 15 amperes or greater.

(B) Small Appliances.

(1) Receptacle Outlets Served. In the kitchen, pantry, breakfast room, dining room, or similar area of a dwelling unit, the two or more 20-ampere small-appliance branch circuits required by 210.11©(1) shall serve all wall and floor receptacle outlets covered by 210.52(A), all counter-top outlets covered by 210.52©, and receptacle outlets for refrigeration equipment.

Exception No. 1: In addition to the required receptacles specified by 210.52, switched receptacles supplied from a general-purpose branch circuit as defined in 210.70(A)(1), Exception No. 1, shall be permitted.

Exception No. 2: The receptacle outlet for refrigeration equipment shall be permitted to be supplied from an individual branch circuit rated 15 amperes or greater.

210.52 Dwelling Unit Receptacle Outlets. This section provides requirements for 125-volt, 15- and 20-ampere receptacle outlets. The receptacles required by this section shall be in addition to any receptacle that is:

(A) General Provisions. In every kitchen, family room, dining room, living room, parlor, library, den, sun room, bedroom, recreation room, or similar room or area of dwelling units, receptacle outlets shall be installed in accordance with the general provisions specified in 210.52(A)(1) through (A)(3).


----------



## gfretwell (Nov 29, 2012)

Dennis, you are correct. Sorry for any confusion


----------



## Dennis (Nov 29, 2012)

Gregg---210.52 (A) gives the general provisions for spacing around the wall etc.  210.52(B) tells us we need a 20 amp circuit feeding those receptacles then there is an exception for a switched outlet allowed off the general lighting circuit-presumably a 15 amp cir. however that is in addition to the required 20 amp cir. spacing for the room.


----------



## gfretwell (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't think I have ever seen a switched receptacle in a dining room.

With some floor plans this whole thing does become fairly confusing tho.

It may be hard to decide where the living room stops and the dining room starts on an open "great room" type floor plan.


----------



## jwelectric (Nov 29, 2012)

gfretwell said:
			
		

> I don't think I have ever seen a switched receptacle in a dining room.With some floor plans this whole thing does become fairly confusing tho.
> 
> It may be hard to decide where the living room stops and the dining room starts on an open "great room" type floor plan.


I have installed switched receptacles in dinning rooms in apartments.On tenant will have only two living there and a small table but the next tenant might be a family of a bunch and need a bigger table.


----------

